# How long until Prozac starts to "work"



## Yodastew

I've been taking Prozac (actually Fluoxetine) 20mg for 2 and 1/2 weeks now. In that period of time I've had increased anxiety, restlessness (in the legs mostly), brain fog, and uneasy sleeping at night. Everyday I think to myself "these initial side-effects will be worth it once the medicine starts to work," but these detrimental side-effects are becoming bothersome and I'm becoming very impatient. How do I know when the medication just isn't working, and that it's time for me to try something new?

*Another important note: the Fluoxetine seems to inhibit the potency of the amphetamines I take (generic Adderall). Anyone else have a similar experience to this?


----------



## icedCoffee

Many on this board have said at least 6-8 weeks. Personally, I just gave Celexa a full month and I'm done because of bad side effects but willing to give another ssri a chance. Zoloft in the past has worked for me somewhat, it elevates my mood and mellows me out but only very slightly helps w/ my SA. If I were you I would give it at least a month unless side effects or so bad you really want to try something new... I would discuss it w/ your doc. Good luck and it is russian roulette finding a drug that works well for you, be patient if prozac doesn't work out and try something new.



Yodastew said:


> I've been taking Prozac (actually Fluoxetine) 20mg for 2 and 1/2 weeks now. In that period of time I've had increased anxiety, restlessness (in the legs mostly), brain fog, and uneasy sleeping at night. Everyday I think to myself "these initial side-effects will be worth it once the medicine starts to work," but these detrimental side-effects are becoming bothersome and I'm becoming very impatient. How do I know when the medication just isn't working, and that it's time for me to try something new?
> 
> *Another important note: the Fluoxetine seems to inhibit the potency of the amphetamines I take (generic Adderall). Anyone else have a similar experience to this?


----------



## wxolue

Most people start to feel something in 2 weeks, although it could take up to 8 weeks. Unless Prozac doesn't work for you at all. I gave it 8 weeks and didn't feel a thing. Time to move on...


----------



## Arisa1536

what do you need fluoxetine for? if u take adderall
there are better meds for depression out there, just curious as to why on earth they gave u fluoxetine


----------



## Ambitious

Do you have to stop drinking to take prozac?


----------



## wxolue

Ambitious said:


> Do you have to stop drinking to take prozac?


It's not dangerous to drink while taking prozac (any more than drinking normally is). Some people report worse hangovers. Sometimes you get drunker faster if you're taking prozac, sometimes you get drunker slower. Just be aware that your normal alcohol limits might be different when you're on prozac.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

What i've always been told is that after about 2-3 weeks you should notice a change, but that the full effect should be visible after about two months.


----------



## Yodastew

Arisa1536 said:


> what do you need fluoxetine for? if u take adderall
> there are better meds for depression out there, just curious as to why on earth they gave u fluoxetine


I don't understand this question. Why is Fluoxetine a sub-par SSRI? And why is the combination of Fluoxetine and Adderall not recommended (at least in your view)?


----------



## velocicaur

I've been on and off prozac quite a few times due to my stubbornness. I found that it doesn't all of sudden turn "on" like many hope it will, myself included. However, give it some time, 6-8 weeks... and you may begin noticing subtle differences.

20mg is the starting dose... you may get bumped to 40, 60, or even higher over time. Patience is key. Don't give in too early.


----------



## Akane

I refuse all SSRI's because of the increased insomnia, panic attacks, shaking, etc... that I have to go through when I star them. It just isn't worth it for something with that level of effectiveness when there are tons of other med classes out there that treat the same thing.


----------



## broflovski

I noticed stimulating (placebo?) effect from the very first dose of fluoxetine (10 mg). I experienced hypomanic symptoms (increased libido, some agitation, pleasant in my usually asthenic state) for the first week of taking it. I suffered from a crash for 1-2 days only with kind of panic and emotional numbness before the actual therapeutic effect kicked in. The second and third weeks were poor bliss, but I used yohimbine to hasten and accelerate the effect. Adderal must be even more effective as an adjunct, though not so direct.


----------



## rubyintheruff

I took Zoloft back in May and after a couple of weeks felt the effects like a switch was turned on. Felt SUPER HAPPY for about a month. For those of you who have rolled, that's what I felt like every day. More productive, social anxiety gone, suddenly wanted to go out and party and talk to guys. Started to really appreciate everything in a new way. Didn't have any side effects (except for feeling out of it and heart racing on first day). After the month I started feeling kind of despondent and emotion-less, less creative ( something I prided myself on) and motivated. Stopped taking it cold turkey and started taking Prozac a couple months later. Been taking it a month now, and it hasn't worked for me yet, is that normal? I notice a lot of people say it can take up to 8 wks. If anything I'm feeling tired, out of it and brain dead. Very unmotivated, don't want to get up in morning. Luckily I'm not working right now, or I'd be really worried. Yesterday I cried uncontrollably for no reason. Is this normal, and will I start seeing positive changes soon? Thinking of just switching back to Zoloft because it worked and upping my dose after a month. BTW I'm at 10 mg Prozac now. Please respond, OK could really use any and all advice now. Thanks!  Ruby


----------



## Inshallah

broflovski said:


> I noticed stimulating (placebo?) effect from the very first dose of fluoxetine (10 mg). I experienced hypomanic symptoms (increased libido, some agitation, pleasant in my usually asthenic state) for the first week of taking it. I suffered from a crash for 1-2 days only with kind of panic and emotional numbness before the actual therapeutic effect kicked in. The second and third weeks were poor bliss, but I used yohimbine to hasten and accelerate the effect. Adderal must be even more effective as an adjunct, though not so direct.


What happened to broflovski? Anyone know? I hope he's still alive because he was one of the prime "self-experimenters" on here and I fear for them?


----------



## Cletis

Varies from person to person but my Doc says 4 - 12 weeks.


----------



## jnms

So many people try to alleviate the suffering caused by social anxiety
or other mental disorder by using meds or supplements... Anxiety can almost create a kind of hell
given that there are so many people who take medications despite their
side-effects, which get worse and worse as the immune systems gets weaker
because of constant usage of medications. As a matter of fact I was in the same
situation 6 months ago! I don't even want to remember that period of my life.
I struggled with social anxiety for 5 years. I had no friends and my life was
a mess. I was always anxious in front of other people.
I tried desperately to find a cure for my mental disorder. After many failed
attempts I still didn't give up. I didn't want to take medications anymore as
their side-effects continued to get worse. One night as I was searching on the
internet I found a revolutionary method that can cure any mental disorder.
And it works for any type of mental disorder, even for severe mental illnesses like bipolar disorder.
Since I had nothing to loose I decided to try this method. After 2 months I managed to cure my social anxiety and ocd!
It's really astonishing that there is such a method to cure any type of mental disorder.
You can learn more here:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

By the way, you better give up medication as soon as you can! It has too many
side-effects.

You don't have to live with your mental disorder and take medication or supplements for the rest of your life!

You can cure your mental disorder. This method has been so simplified that anybody can learn. You only have to be open-minded and follow the advice.
And believe me, prozac won't help you. Yes, it doesn't have many side-effects. However studies have shown that it's useless to many people. Contrary to popular belief it has no effect on most people. Would you not rather use a revolutionary and unique method that works for everyone and can completely cure your mental disorder? Besides, it's far less expensive than drugs, therapies, supplements or whatever because once you learn how to cure your mental disorder you will not need any supplements or drugs. You will have this knowledge for the rest of your life. This method is the only natural and effective way to completely cure your mental disorder. It teaches you how to get in touch with your unconscious mind, which is better than any doctor. You only have to be open-minded.

I am going to leave the forum, too. I'm free from anxiety like many others.
As a matter of fact, nobody posts here anymore.
Since I don't suffer from social anxiety and depression anymore I am going to begin a new life.

You should not miss the opportunity to use this method. You have nothing to loose. Don't be like those people who choose to spend the rest of their life talking about medication and therapies.


----------



## Spungo

Most of these drugs work since day 1. Prozac definitely had the strongest kick in the first days of taking it. 20mg would make me really loopy, happy, etc. After a few weeks, it lost significant potency and I had to start taking more.
Celexa was like that too. On day 1, 20mg was so powerful that I couldn't drive my car. I just didn't feel capable of doing it safely. In the first week, my driving was fairly impaired. I couldn't predict speeds and distances as well, so I ended up being a lot harder on the brakes. Instead of a gradual slowdown then stop, it was more like gradual slowdown then slam on the brakes because I didn't estimate the distance accurately. Eventually that initial kick wore off and I was fully capable of driving again.

Nardil is a different story. It's an irreversible MAOI, so Nardil pills are based on the maintenance dose. It needs to accumulate in the system before it does anything.



Yodastew said:


> I don't understand this question. Why is Fluoxetine a sub-par SSRI? And why is the combination of Fluoxetine and Adderall not recommended (at least in your view)?


IMO, they make a great combination. Usually Dexedrine (amphetamine) makes me feel very anxious while being productive. Prozac and Dex together was a lot more relaxed. I was super focused, but calm.


----------



## MamaT

I just started taking Prozac and I can def feel a difference but not in a good way. I feel a little antsy, irritable, bored but lethargic, hope these symptoms even out...


----------



## flameon

MamaT said:


> I just started taking Prozac and I can def feel a difference but not in a good way. I feel a little antsy, irritable, bored but lethargic, hope these symptoms even out...


 I feel the same exact way I have been on prozac for exactly two weeks take ten mg hope it starts wking the way it should


----------



## flameon

*prozac*



MamaT said:


> I just started taking Prozac and I can def feel a difference but not in a good way. I feel a little antsy, irritable, bored but lethargic, hope these symptoms even out...


 I feel the same exact way I have been on prozac for exactly two weeks take ten mg hope it starts wking the way it should


----------



## puppy

It can take up to three months to start working for anxiety or OCD. Hang in there.


----------

